# Größenbestimmung von Kois



## Zacky (7. Apr. 2013)

Hallo liebe Community.

Der Frühling scheint nun doch in die Gänge zu kommen und so beginnt auch bald die lang ersehnte Teichsaison. 

Sicherlich werden auch viele von euch die Kois auf Krankheiten, __ Parasiten oder sonstigen Belastungen des vergangenen Winters hin untersuchen. In diesem Zusammenhang werden die ausgewählten Kois häufig vermessen und fotografiert.

Und genau um die Vermesserei geht es mir.  
Ich habe bislang noch keine gesicherte Information gefunden, *wie ich einen Koi richtig vermesse bzw. einmesse *und hoffe hier auf eure Kenntnisse und Erfahrungen.

Das ich am Kopf mit messen anfange - ist klar! ...aber wo endet das Maß!? - am Heck ist auch klar! ...aber wo genau!? Messe ich die Heckflosse mit, dann unten oder oben, messe ich nur bis zum Ende des Körpers, also direkter Flossenansatz? Ich weiß es nicht genau und erbitte eure Hilfe.


----------



## Patrick K (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Größenbestimmung von Kois*

HAllo Zacky

Ich messe immer die volle länge ,das heist von der Maulspitze bis zur längsten Schwanzflossenspitze.

Da meine Koi, anderst wie mein Hund, nie stillhalten setz ich sie in eine Messwanne und mache mehrere Fotos vom Fisch irgend wann hab ich dann eins wo der Fisch gerade zur "Messlatte" steht.

Diese Methode hilft mir nerven zu sparen


Gruss Patrick


----------



## blackbird (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Größenbestimmung von Kois*

Hi zusammen,
für diesen Zweck gibt es auch bei Aquarienfischen die Standardlänge.
Siehe bei Wikipedia http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standardlänge

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Joerg (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Größenbestimmung von Kois*

Hi Zacky,
miss ihn ganz. Wenn du deine Größe messen willst, hörst du auch nicht beim Knöchel auf.

Um die Koi im Teich zu messen gibt es eine recht zuverlässige Methode.
Messe einen Bezugsmaß, z.B. den Futterring.
Dann möglichst senkrecht von oben und die Bilder dann auswerten.
Mehr als gute Fotos von oben und Dreisatz benötigt man dazu nicht.


----------

